# I need 60 pounds of small natural gravel, suggestions please



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I was going to use pool filter sand to cap my dirted planted layer but I have read it's better to go with a small gravel. Should I just look for pea gravel or what?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I would look to see if you have any local rock / landscaping yards around. There is a place here who sell all kinds of different rock and gravel. You can get a 50lb bag of gravel for $4. It looks great in the tank.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought the smallest pea gravel they had but it's still larger than I wanted, but figured it was only $5 so if I don't use it no biggy.

Maybe I can strain out the larger stones, it's for a planted tank


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Look for a construction supply place near you. We have one here that sells, a stone/gravel that is about 1/8" that is identical to what is sold as "natural" aquarium gravel, and sells for about $7 for 50 lbs.


----------



## farmer (Apr 1, 2013)

The quickcrete gravel that home depot sells is too big (maybe 1/2" minus on average, some larger pieces). I bought a different bag before and it was much better sized.

What about buying a screen and heading to the river?


----------

